# Boy - I Scored!



## philh (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not sure this is the right forum to be posting this, but I have been posting in this one lately. I'm just kinda excited to be sharing this.

It turns out Academy is having their Year End Clearance Sale. I picked up some great sausage making tools for next to nothing.

I picked up their:

Game Winner 20 lb Meat Mixer - 47.98 - Normally around 100.00

Game Winner Meat Tenderizer & Jerky Cutter - 19.78 - Normally at 99.98

(2) Game Winner 8.7" Meat Slicers - 17.98 each - Normally at 119.98 each

If anyone needs these items I would hit your local Academy. You can pick up these items for .25 cents on the dollar.

Hell of a deal.

Here is a pic on my deck..













20160303_164022[1].jpg



__ philh
__ Mar 3, 2016






Sorry for the dog poo on the deck. I just noticed it was on the deck. All of the acres we have & they have to do it on the front deck.. lol

Thanks

Phil


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2016)

Great score Phil!

Al


----------



## phatbac (Mar 4, 2016)

Awesome!

and if you hand't said anything i would have thought those were rocks!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 4, 2016)

That is a great score!  Its hard to resist that 75% off price tag.  Made me end up with two more grills at a Home Depot clearance!


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2016)

great deal shame no Academy stores in my area.

Richie


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 5, 2016)

Wicked good deal man.

Pretty rare to find any deals that good.  

Keep on smokin'                                   Ed


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 6, 2016)

That's a real deal buy.  Sure wish we had sales like that around here.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2016)

Phil......  You are one lucky dog.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .....


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2016)

I think I'll go to Academy today.


----------



## philh (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks everybody.. I figured I was pretty lucky.

I hope I helped someone else get lucky also.. lol


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome. I need a slicer as well.


----------



## m00se (Mar 6, 2016)

Dang, you did good! They have the slicer for $36 on their website but they're sold out :(

(I'm looking for one right now)

Cheers!


----------



## m00se (Mar 6, 2016)

Hah I re-tried and the site took my order this time. At $35.98 with shipping. We'll see if they follow through now. Thanks for the heads up PhilH!


----------



## smokinadam (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice one! We don't have one up here but I scored a very nice jerky gun from there last year when on a trip down south. The wife figured out a way to get it in the suitcase for the ride home.


----------



## philh (Mar 7, 2016)

The wife made chicken strips last night. We ran the strips through the meat tenderizer first then she breaded them and fried them.

They were the best fried chicken she has made. The chicken strips just fell apart in your mouth. Very tender.

Now she's not so mad at me for spending the money on these items.. lol


----------



## philh (Mar 7, 2016)

"sorry duplicate post"


----------

